
Nuxt 1.0 is out - jgalvez
https://medium.com/@nuxt_js/nuxt-js-1-0-is-out-bab1af459972
======
ro-laren
Really exciting to see the success of projects like nuxt that are helping
Vue.js to be a real competitor to React. My team switched from React to Vue
about 6 months ago and have been extremely happy with our decision. Better
collaboration between design/developers, better application performance, and -
due to the more opinionated ecosystem- less concern that we aren’t using the
latest and greatest libraries.

